# OK, you're flippin the channels and...



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

...what one movie or rerun do you find that makes you set the remote down and watch? Even if you've seen it 40-11 times? (40-11 was my Mom's number for infinitely)
For me? Definitely *ANYTHING JAMES BOND RELATED. *


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Road House, Christmas Story and Happy Gilmore


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Last of the Dogmen.


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

Game of thrones, Christmas vacation, kill the Irishman(it's never on though), and wolf of Wall Street


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Braveheart or Legends of the Fall


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Most anything John Wayne, Grown Ups 1 & 2, Tommy Boy and Black Sheep


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Shawshank, jaws, back to the future, step brothers lol


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Smitty82 said:


> The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly


Which one of those movies do you like best? 




LOL


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Caddy Shack, any of the Vacation or Home Alone movies.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Lord of the Rings gets me every time.


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

Braveheart, The Patriot and Gladiator


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Just about anything starring Marilyn Chambers


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

The Cowboys


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Dovans said:


> Just about anything starring Marilyn Chambers


I’m sure you set the remote down for that.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Don’t watch much tv. I’d have to say Forrest Gump though.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Forest gump,breaking bad(cant get enuff),tombstone,remember the titans,grandmas boy,the departed,happy gilmore,and Billy madison.....
.my kids absolutely love Adam Sandler. And I love that they love adam Sandler.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Just 3 for me. Jaws, Pale Rider, Jeremiah Johnson.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

GUMP CASTAWAY


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Two more would be We Were Soldiers and Saving Private Ryan


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

Shawshank

Green Mile


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Field of Dreams or We Were Soldiers.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

2 with Omar Sharif... Lawrence of Arabia and Dr. Zhivago. Two epic films loosely based on historical events... huge casts with great scenery.


----------



## basser53 (May 14, 2005)

Thrones, and Dovans favorite too.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

M*A*S*H
Little rascals


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Wyatt Erp I'll be your huckleberry


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Lmao


Dovans said:


> Just about anything starring Marilyn Chambers[/QUOTLmao


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

ANYTHING w/o that darn Chevy commercial where the hawk-beak nosed, flat chested girl takes the guy's truck! Then says "I LOVE IT" over and over! Man, do I hate that one?!


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

the outlaw joesy whales, crocodile Dundee 1 and 2, enter the dragon with bruce lee and anything john wayne


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

All the Friday movies and the Austin Powers or Leslie Nelson movies ( Police Squad, Airplane )


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

The old western movie Shane


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest, Braveheart, The Patriot, Outlaw Josey Wales. Pale Rider(most Eastwood and John Wayne westerns ), Thombstone, Goodfellas, A Few Good Men


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> Lmao


Only a masterbaiter would like that!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Hard for me to sit thru a movie but if I see "The Edge" with Anthony Hopkins I will sit and watch it most every time, absolutely awesome movie.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

polebender said:


> Only a masterbaiter would like that!


Lol, I thought the same thing when I read that.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

While at deer camp Abbot n Cosstela meet Frankenstein came on with Belle Lagose Borris Carlof n Lon Chaney LOAO how do you pass up that movie


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

TV shows it would be the "Office" and movies any of The Godfathers.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

unforgiven, open range, dances with wolves, last of the Mohicans, or the revenant to add to the list.


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

The original "Midway".


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

bobk said:


> Lol, I thought the same thing when I read that.


Was I the only one who liked that? Dang


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

mash...andy griffith...any show catching fish...


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Dovans said:


> Just about anything starring Marilyn Chambers


Ivory soap commercials?


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

The Last Picture Show. Monte Walsh with Tom Selleck, Emperor of the North Pole with Lee Marvin, in fact anything with Lee Marvin.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Lazy 8 said:


> ...what one movie or rerun do you find that makes you set the remote down and watch? Even if you've seen it 40-11 times? (40-11 was my Mom's number for infinitely)
> For me? Definitely *ANYTHING JAMES BOND RELATED. *


My best friends dad used to say that! It was more like " I've told yee, 40-11 times ". Used to crack us up.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

#1 The newer Spartacus series a must watch, most Clint Eastwood westerns, most Bruce Lee and Charles Bronson movies, Andy Griffith, Seinfeld, King of Queens, Everybody loves Raymond, 300, The old Chuck Norris movies. I could go on.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

The outlaw Jose Wales 
Kelly’s Hero’s 
True romance
The searchers and so on.
Man there are a bunch of them for me.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Dovans said:


> Just about anything starring Marilyn Chambers


Showing your age Dovans. LOL


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Django Unchained, Inglourious Basterds, or most any of the Coen Bros films.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

The outlaw Jose Wales, Jeremiah Johnson, Death wish 1, American History X, Deliverance, Platoon, The good the bad and the ugly, Unforgiven, Brave Heart, Roster Cogburn, Reservoir Dogs. You get the picture.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Apocalipto, Never Cry Wolf, Centennial,Slingblade, just about any Tom Hanks movie.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Scott Pilgrim vs The World
Talladega Nights
Castaway - up until he makes fire, I can turn it after that.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Man, you all are great! Those are some fantastic movies. Gimme some of that Outlaw Josey Wales or Pale Rider. New or old Magnificent 7. Somebody said 300. Yup. We're gonna new a bigger boat.


----------



## milkdud (Apr 26, 2015)

Movies: The Godfather, any John Wayne (Rio Bravo- Angie Dickinson was hot), Tombstone, Jeremiah Johnson. 

TV Shows: All in the Family, Sanford and Son


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Aerial America on The Smithsonian Channel.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ress said:


> Aerial America on The Smithsonian Channel.


That’s a good one. 
Anything Ken Burns as well.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

John Wayne or Clint movies and believe it or not.....Spaceballs. It's the dumbest, but one of the funniest movies i've ever seen.


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

Rocky all but 5 don’t know what he was thinking green mile Shawshank Armageddon and grandtoreno


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Westerns & old War Movies., especially with John Wayne or Clint Eastwood


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

russelld said:


> Rocky all but 5 don’t know what he was thinking green mile Shawshank Armageddon and grandtoreno


I agree with you on 5. Sometimes they take these to far.
I think I read somewhere that in Rocky 6, he's going to fight Alzheimers.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

icebucketjohn said:


> Westerns & old War Movies., especially with John Wayne or Clint Eastwood


I remember Dad taking us kids to see McClintock in theater back in the 60's. 
Also love both versions of True Grit. God Bless Glen Campbell. 
The Sons of Katie McElder.


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

I did hear he is thinking about a rocky but done with the creeds the last Rambo was good


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

A River Runs Throe It. Westerns.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The original Moby Dick with Gregory Peck and the Christmas Story.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Lazy 8 said:


> Also love both versions of True Grit.


2nd that. Love the shooting cornbread scene.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Alfred Hitchcock, The Twilight Zone, Gunsmoke, Bonanza, Have Gun Will Travel,...I could go on and on...Bat Masterson, Big Valley, The Rifleman...and on...Lol!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Actually I am waiting for a YouTube Video of Polebender and Deerfarmer doing a ritual Crappie dance before a tourny


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Dovans said:


> Actually I am waiting for a YouTube Video of Polebender and Deerfarmer doing a ritual Crappie dance before a tourny


Yup- Yup. Video or it never happened.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

c. j. stone said:


> ANYTHING w/o that darn Chevy commercial where the hawk-beak nosed, flat chested girl takes the guy's truck! Then says "I LOVE IT" over and over! Man, do I hate that one?!


This came up at my Sis and BIL's house at Thanksgiving! We hate most of the Chevy commercials! They're all the same. I love it! NOT!



$diesel$ said:


> John Wayne or Clint movies and believe it or not.....Spaceballs. It's the dumbest, but one of the funniest movies i've ever seen.


Speaking of Mel Brooks movies, some years back I and my Bro were having dinner at Mom's house, when the subject came up. We asked if she had ever seen Young Frankenstein or Blazing Saddles. She said she had never even heard of them! So, the next couple of times we got together it was "Movie Night With Mom"! 

We played Young Frankenstein for her first, and she just howled! She loved it. She laughed even more at Blazing Saddles, but also remarked that she didn't think that movie could be made nowadays! My Mom was in her late 70's at the time.

Some of my favorites are Jeremiah Johnson ("He says you fish poorly"), Josey Wales ("How is it on stains?"), Being There ("I like to watch."), Network ("I'm as mad as hell, and I'm not going to take this any more!"), Silence of the Lambs ("What does he do, this man you seek?"), The Unforgiven ("It's a hell of a thing killing a man."), Dr. Strangelove ("How do you think I feel, Dmitri?"), Field of Dreams ("Have a catch?"), Terminator ("I'll be back!"), Rocky ("Hey Cuff, hey Link. Anybody move today?"), Jurassic Park ("I spared no expense!").

That's all I have for now.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Dovans said:


> Actually I am waiting for a YouTube Video of Polebender and Deerfarmer doing a ritual Crappie dance before a tourny


Funny you would post that. My farther was a devoted bass fisherman and always included me in the fishing trips. Besides the local lakes in North East Ohio, there was the monthly drive (long drive back in the 40's and early 50's) to East Harbor which was a bass haven. He always did his ritual dance on the dock prior to getting on the water. The dance never changed and always prior to leaving the dock. Dad and I were also very active with model planes and shared a ritual prior to a flight.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Those were all some dandy's. I can't nobody's mentioned...


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

buckeyebowman said:


> This came up at my Sis and BIL's house at Thanksgiving! We hate most of the Chevy commercials! They're all the same. I love it! NOT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember watching Meet the Phockers with my MIL. Neither one of us had seen it and we lost it.


----------



## FlickerShad (Aug 6, 2014)

You never see it anymore, but one of my favorites is the movie "The Jerk" with Steve Martin and Bernadette Peters. Jackie Mason!


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank flicker shad I forgot about the jerk and that’s my favorite part of that movie. Never laughed so hard in a movie theater in my life


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

buckeyebowman said:


> This came up at my Sis and BIL's house at Thanksgiving! We hate most of the Chevy commercials! They're all the same. I love it! NOT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brooks movies are all pretty good for a laugh.
"Being There" is my all time favorite sleeper movie.
I also liked the Sellers Pink Panther movies.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

russelld said:


> Thank flicker shad I forgot about the jerk and that’s my favorite part of that movie. Never laughed so hard in a movie theater in my life


Dear Mom and Dad,
I'll be able to send more money home next month cause my friend Patty has promised me a blow....


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Lazy 8 said:


> Those were all some dandy's. I can't nobody's mentioned...


What a sleeper... turned out to be one of the greatest movies and so were the sequels


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Training Days, Open Range, Dances With Wolves.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Training Days, Open Range, Dances With Wolves.


Or the one Shermie likes, Dances with Carp.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Equalizer 1 and 2


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Lazy 8 said:


> Or the one Shermie likes, *Dances with Carp*.


...or its sequel ' Hunts Without Boots'.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Jeremiah Johnson. Girlfriend doesn't get the gist of it lol. Saw it at least a hundred times. That and Airplane


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

fastwater said:


> ...or its sequel ' Hunts Without Boots'.


Or the sequel to that, Oh Deer, please wait until I find my Bullet. (they say it's a blast!) (or not)


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Will you be at the get together (that is in your honor) since you missed the last one...… and yes I'm dogging you out


Lazy 8 said:


> Or the sequel to that, Oh Deer, please wait until I find my Bullet. (they say it's a blast!) (or not)


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Bruce, all I can say is I'll try to be there.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Planes,Trains, and Automobiles - (The original) Omen - Groundhog Day - Ace Ventura (When Nature Calls) - Tim


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

Anything Mel Brooks, although Blazing Saddles has to be watched in it's original un-cut version. Raising Arizona, Top Secret!, James Bond, Clint Eastwood, John Wayne, The Mountain Men, Animal House


----------



## James K. (May 17, 2017)

Deliverance.


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

bassplayer said:


> Anything Mel Brooks, although Blazing Saddles has to be watched in it's original un-cut version. Raising Arizona, Top Secret!, James Bond, Clint Eastwood, John Wayne, The Mountain Men, Animal House


Don't forget Charles Bronson


----------



## Rick Romero (Jan 26, 2017)

Cool hand Luke!


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Walking Tall


----------



## Johntom0013 (Jan 20, 2016)

Christmas Story, Sling Blade, and Boondocks Saints.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

James K. said:


> Deliverance.


Der, der, der, der, der ,der, der, der, der.
Dun, dun, dun, dun, dun, dun, dun, dun, dun...


----------



## walleyewolf1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Lazy 8 said:


> ...what one movie or rerun do you find that makes you set the remote down and watch? Even if you've seen it 40-11 times? (40-11 was my Mom's number for infinitely)
> For me? Definitely *ANYTHING JAMES BOND RELATED. *


Green Beraes with John Wayne or Saving Private Ryan


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Pretty woman, A Christmas Story lol


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

walleyewolf1 said:


> Green Beraes with John Wayne or Saving Private Ryan


If you can make thru the 1st 20 minutes of Saving Ryan, you can see it thru to the end. What our guys had to go thru is almost unbelieveable. We can thank all of them that we are speaking English and not something else.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Superbad! Makes me laugh till I cry every time..... Mclovin!


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

My cousin Vinny, Young Frankenstein, Good Fellas


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

This is for us Duke lovers. They'll never be another one like him...


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

AND, one more of John...


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

bridgeman said:


> Jeremiah Johnson. Girlfriend doesn't get the gist of it lol. Saw it at least a hundred times. That and Airplane


Here ya go Mr. Bridge...


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

This'n take you back...


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Have we mentioned this classic?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Good Morning Vietnam and any of the Trinity westerns! Hilarious!


----------



## SportTroller (Nov 3, 2009)

Jeremiah Johnson, it was the first movie I went to!


----------



## fiveeyes (Oct 16, 2013)

I am not a movie goer, but....
Monty Python and Red Green!!!!


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

The Shootist...every time.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Another thread just made me think of another great one. Once upon a time in America.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Totally unrelated, but my favorite song, a remake of a song, which first appeared in 1994 by Nine inch Nails, but sang by the late Johnny Cash. "He knew at the time his life would be soon over!!"
(_“Trent Reznor was born to write that song, but Johnny Cash was born to sing it, and Mark Romanek was born to film it.” )_


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

hatteras1 said:


> Totally unrelated, but my favorite song, a remake of a song, which first appeared in 1994 by Nine inch Nails, but sang by the late Johnny Cash. "He knew at the time his life would be soon over!!"
> (_“Trent Reznor was born to write that song, but Johnny Cash was born to sing it, and Mark Romanek was born to film it.” )_


Yes, yes, yes. 
Hello..my name is Johnny Cash.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I remember my Dad, trying to play his songs on the guitar


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

Josey Wales, Shawshank, Braveheart, Gladiator, Dances With Wolves, Apacolypto, Back to the Future, Saving Private Ryan, Forrest Gump, Step Brothers, Wedding Crashers, Dodgeball


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

The Burbs


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

moondog5814 said:


> Josey Wales, Shawshank, Braveheart, Gladiator, Dances With Wolves, Apacolypto, Back to the Future, Saving Private Ryan, Forrest Gump, Step Brothers, Wedding Crashers, Dodgeball


Dang, dang, dang, dang,...


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Back to the original question, it’s an easy one for me. Open Range every time. Robert Duvall is amazing in that movie!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Back to the original question, it’s an easy one for me. Open Range every time. Robert Duvall is amazing in that movie!


Yup...


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

The Cowboys. Forgot about that one.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Specgrade said:


> The Cowboys. Forgot about that one.


Ask and ye shall receive...


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Sergeant York .


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Whaler said:


> Sergeant York .


Thanks brother, I forgot all about this classic.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks brother, I forgot all about this classic.


"Hey......Don't forget Audie Murphy!!!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

hatteras1 said:


> "Hey......Don't forget Audie Murphy!!!


Here's a goodun!


----------

